
Zynga Now Worth Less Than Its Own Office Building - puppetmaster3
https://medium.com/halting-problem/zyngas-offices-now-worth-more-than-zynga-the-company-47a704d48249#.igxo9hmlw
======
jrnichols
I didn't know they bought the property. I too thought that they were still
leasing it from Sega or something like that.

Didn't Macromedia used to live in the same building?

------
jmcguckin
I thought that Zynga leased it's office space -not bought it.

~~~
wmf
They bought it in 2012 and are in the process of doing a sale-and-lease-back
deal.

About the headline of this story, it's a little silly not to count cash as
part of a company's valuation since that money had to come from somewhere. But
the fact that 3/4 of Zynga's value is cash indicates that people think the
company is on the decline.

